# For security reasons



## Ethel_34

Hi there, with google translation i found "в цель безопасности", but then when i just google it, i don't get many hits.
I was wondering whether there was a better translation for it.

The context : for security reasons, we have to complete some verifications before activating your account : в цель безопасности нам нужно вполнить некоторые проверки, прежде чем активировать ваш аккаунт ?

Спасибо !


----------



## MIDAV

What Google meant was this "в целях безопасности", but you can also say "из соображений безопасности".

The complete sentence might look like this: В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки, прежде чем активировать ваш аккаунт?

P.S. There is always a better translation for anything


----------



## Ethel_34

Thank you Midav, as long as it makes sens to you as a native, then that's all i needed. Maybe if i had put the correct  "в целях безопасности" in google i would have had more hits. That explains a lot, sorry for the typo lol


----------



## gvozd

MIDAV said:


> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки, *прежде чем активировать ваш аккаунт*?



Предложение режет слух Я бы выразился так...

В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки, прежде чем мы активируем ваш аккаунт.


----------



## MIDAV

Режет слух и то, и другое - просто чтобы не грузить ученика и не переделывать полностью все предложение. Строго говоря, ваша версия режет мой слух немного сильнее. Personally, I never ever use "прежде чем" with a dependent clause like you suggest


----------



## gvozd

MIDAV said:


> просто чтобы не грузить ученика и не переделывать полностью все предложение.



Правильно, давайте будем учить всех корявому русскому.



> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашего аккаунта.



Так пойдет?


----------



## Ethel_34

Ученицу вы не грузите, если вы ее учите, как правильно говорить  Я письмо пишу клиенту, и даже если он узнает, что я не русская, я же не хочу звучать очень чужой 

Так пожалуйста скажите как большинство русских бы говорило эту фразу.

В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашего аккаунта.

или 

В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки, *прежде чем активировать ваш аккаунт*?


Спасибо !


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашего аккаунта.


----------



## Maroseika

Ethel_34 said:


> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашего аккаунта.
> 
> или
> 
> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки, *прежде чем активировать ваш аккаунт*?



Первый вариант мне кажется лучше согласованным, потому что в нем один производитель действия (actor). Во втором варианте производителей два, и они не вполне совпадают: грамматически они разные, а по смыслу один и тот же (тот, кто выполняет проверки, и тот, кто активирует account).

Слово "аккаунт" я бы не стал употреблять, оно еще не вошло в общелитературный язык, не зафиксировано словарями общей лексики и является в лучшем случае профессиональным жаргонизмом. Лучше написать "учетная запись".


----------



## MIDAV

Ethel_34 said:


> Ученицу вы не грузите, если вы ее


 Hey that's sexism. I guessed you were female, but it's still perfectly acceptable to me to use ученик for a female student.
В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашего аккаунта. - I agree, that's the better version


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> Первый вариант мне кажется лучше согласованным, потому что в нем один производитель действия (actor). Во втором варианте производителей два, и они не вполне совпадают: грамматически они разные, а по смыслу один и тот же (тот, кто выполняет проверки, и тот, кто активирует account).


 Честно говоря, не вижу никаких грехов за вторым вариантом, кроме излишней многословности... "активировать аккаунт" нужно "нам", равно как и "производить проверки".


----------



## gvozd

Ну все, русский форум заработал в полную силу...

Ethel_34, пишите


> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией вашей учетной записи



И не грузитесь!


----------



## Maroseika

Explorer41 said:


> Честно говоря, не вижу никаких грехов за вторым вариантом, кроме излишней многословности... "активировать аккаунт" нужно "нам", равно как и "производить проверки".



Тогда получается еще хуже: нам *нужно *выполнить проверки и нам *нужно *активировать учетную запись. Но ведь "нужно" у "активировать" не имеет отношения?
Я-то думал, что "активировать" не является однородным с "выполнить" и употреблено в безличном смысле.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> В целях безопасности нам нужно выполнить некоторые проверки перед активацией Вашей учетной записи



Вы, наверное, снова будете ворчать на "русский форум", бессмысленный и беспощадный, но не могу не отметить, что прописная буква в слове "вашей" тут неуместна. Обращение адресовано неопределенному кругу лиц или одному, но не известному лицу, оно не личное, поэтому "вы" и его производные должны писаться со строчной.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> Вы, наверное, снова будете ворчать на "русский форум", бессмысленный и беспощадный, но не могу не отметить, что прописная буква в слове "вашей" тут неуместна. Обращение адресовано неопределенному кругу лиц или одному, но не известному лицу, оно не личное, поэтому "вы" и его производные должны писаться со строчной.



Топикстартер ясно по-русски написал, что "пишет письмо клиенту". Почем я знаю, знакомы они или нет? Букву исправил.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Топикстартер ясно по-русски написал, что "пишет письмо клиенту". Почем я знаю, знакомы они или нет? Букву исправил.



Если письмо не шаблонное, а личное, клиенту, имя которого указывается в письме, то, конечно, прописная буква вполне уместна.


----------



## Ethel_34

Thank you all for your help. My Russian is far from being great, but i hope my customers are happy that i am making the effort to write in their language. As for the word "*аккаунт*", i know it is a proper anglicism and it is not officially part of the language, but i work in an IT company where the Russian customers themselves use this word most of the time. I guess it is acceptable in this context...


----------



## Maroseika

Ethel_34 said:


> As for the word "*аккаунт*", i know it is a proper anglicism and it is not officially part of the language, but i work in an IT company where the Russian customers themselves use this word most of the time. I guess it is acceptable in this context...


I don't think it is acceptable in any context (well, unless it is about how пофиксить трабл). If your Russian customers do not understand this, it would be great if you unobtrusively teach them the lesson of good Russian.


----------



## gvozd

Yes, Ethel_34, please remind them about great and mighty Russian.


----------



## rusita preciosa

Maroseika said:


> I don't think it is acceptable in any context (well, unless it is about how пофиксить трабл). If your Russian customers do not understand this, it would be great if you unobtrusively teach them the lesson of good Russian.


I don't know if учетная запись is good Russian or not, but I certainly would not understand what "перед активацией вашей учетной записи" means.


----------



## Explorer41

Maroseika said:


> Тогда получается еще хуже: нам *нужно *выполнить проверки и нам *нужно *активировать учетную запись. Но ведь "нужно" у "активировать" не имеет отношения?
> Я-то думал, что "активировать" не является однородным с "выполнить" и употреблено в безличном смысле.


Ну, я лично воспринимаю ту фразу как "нам нужно (выполнить проверки перед тем, как активировать аккаунт)". Просто восприятие, не основано на грамматических исследованиях  . Впрочем, *gvozd* прав, это неважно, потому что вариант с активацией всё равно лучше.


Maroseika said:


> I don't think it is acceptable in any context (well, unless it is about how пофиксить трабл). If your Russian customers do not understand this, it would be great if you unobtrusively teach them the lesson of good Russian.


*Maroseika*, you hyperbolize! "аккаунт" is very far from being the same as "пофиксить трабл". It's even hard to decide what's better here -- "аккаунт" или "учётная запись", but anyway, this question is to be handled by *Ethel_34* , not by us, as she knows her situation better.


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> I certainly would not understand what "перед активацией вашей учетной записи" means.



How long have you been living abroad?


----------



## Ethel_34

I'm French and in my language sometimes some words are used on a daily basis by most people for ages before it is accepted by our accademy. Still you can see these words every where even in the papers. Could it not be the same for "аккаунт" ? 

A language evolves and though i am the first to battle for language authenticity i am also aware that we need to live with a modern approach to language. The IT world has its own language, its own rules, would it be possible that just like most Russian words for IT, "аккаунт" would be one of these words taken from English for a more modern understanding ?


----------



## Explorer41

I understand it so:
"учётная запись" is an official word. For example, as I remember, WinXP called user accounts "учётные записи пользователей" (and I'm sure modern Russian versions of Windows still call it so); this word may be used in official papers as well, such as orders etc.
"аккаунт" is a more common word. It is more expected, say, in newspapers. It's more live and less cold ("взломаны аккаунты на форуме RSDN!").

I don't know how "official" is your situation, and how "official" do you wish to be to your clients, so I can't judge...


----------



## rusita preciosa

gvozd said:


> How long have you been living abroad?


_Хакеры взломали миллионы учетных записей обувного онлайн-ритейлера Zappos. 
Какую учетную запись вы хотели бы открыть: Basic, Advanced или Delux? 
Ваша учетная запись была закрыта в январе.

_Nothing to do with the location - unless these sentences sound awkward and confusing only tho those who live abroad...


----------



## Explorer41

rusita preciosa said:


> _Хакеры взломали миллионы учетных записей обувного онлайн-ритейлера Zappos.
> Какую учетную запись вы хотели бы открыть: Basic, Advanced или Delux?
> Ваша учетная запись была закрыта в январе.
> 
> _Nothing to do with the location - unless these sentences sound awkward and confusing only tho those who live abroad...


Первая и третья фразы для меня звучат нормально. Что касается второй, я её просто не понимаю. Если она имеет отношение к банкам, то правильный термин -- счёт; если к магазинам, то не могу ответить. Как раз сообразил, что не уверен, как называются магазинные "учётные записи" (и, соответственно, не уверен в правильности первой фразы): то ли это тоже "счёт", то ли что-то ещё.


----------



## Maroseika

Действительно, во втором и третьем случаях это просто счет. В английском банковский и интернетный account - разные значения одного слова, а в русском - разные слова.
В первом случае, вероятно, имеются в виду не счета ретейлера, а счета или учетные записи его клиентов?


----------



## rusita preciosa

From the context in the original post I understood that we are talking about online accounts. So to me the most appropriate Russian word is аккаунт (as sad as it may be from the "purity of the language POV).



Maroseika said:


> Действительно, во втором и третьем случаях это просто счет. В английском банковский и интернетный account - разные значения одного слова, а в русском - разные слова. В первом случае, вероятно, имеются в виду не счета ретейлера, а счета или учетные записи его клиентов?



In my example, Zappo's (an online retailer) stored clients' accounts that contain their personal info: name, address, credit card numbers, purchase history etc. That's the info the hackers accessed. I can't imagine in that case "personal account" would be translated as either учетная запись or счет.


----------



## Maroseika

rusita preciosa said:


> In my example, Zappo's (an online retailer) stored clients' accounts that contain their personal info: name, address, credit card numbers, purchase history etc. That's the info the hackers accessed. I can't imagine in that case "personal account" would be translated as either учетная запись or счет.



Of course, it is not учетная запись, it is аккаунт, but in financial sense, in which it is really fixed in the modern dictionaries.
But it has nothing to do with the accounts we are talking about.


----------



## rusita preciosa

I honestly do not see a difference between the original post (somebody implements security measures priot to activating an online account, which persumably involves entering the client detail) and clients accounts at Zappo's (that had to be activated at some point, which presumably involved some security measures). 

To me both are the same and both are "аккаунт".


----------



## Ethel_34

Thank you all, and thank you Rusita for your backing up the word аккаунт. Indeed i work in IT security where hackers are an every day concern and i was refering to an account in which customers give loads of different details, and in which they can log in to order different products or get in touch with our teams. I understand that for some people the purity of the language is important, but i think that the IT technicians i work with on a daily basis have their own accepted language and аккаунт is part of it.


----------

